# Deft Poly Sprays Well



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Try Minwax Polycrylic (water Base), as I sprayed Oak Cabinet doors and had wonderful results. No sag, no sanding, and it dries in 1 hour!
When you spray it, it will look milky and bubbly, but just leave it alone and in one hour it's clear, flat and beautiful.
Good Luck


----------



## bh442 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm using the water based Minwax Poly on my kitchen cabinets I'm building and I'm really happy with it. I've been finishing my wood first before assembling. I can get 3 coats on in a day then I let it sit for another day before putting everything together.

When it comes to finishes, is oil based harder than water? I mean protection-wise.

And if you guys don't mind me getting a touch off topic, what would you suggest to look for when choosing hvlp guns for woodworking? Right now I'm still brushing everything.

I was looking at a Fuji Mini Mite, but don't know if it would be an overkill.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002Z7EM4Q/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Bill,
I can't speak to the longevity of water based products, but I know I have seen oil based poly hold up beautifully in exterior applications for 10+ years and counting. For interior applications I always use pre-catalyzed lacquer. With lacquer you can spray three coats in a day. The one universal complaint I have heard about water based finishes (including renowned finishing expert Jeff Jewitt) is that they lack the deep luster or color quality of oil based products. 
As far as spraying equipment, I recommend the Porter Cable gravity-feed HVLP gun. For around $100 you get a quality gun that includes a regulator. For about a third of that price you can buy a Woodriver gravity-feed gun from Woodcraft. They are both very good guns. I use one for stain and the other for topcoats. 
Good luck!


----------



## bh442 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks pinto.

I just ordered a gun. And thanks for the pre cat lacquer advice. I'm going to go see if I can hunt down a small can at HD or Lowes and give it a try.


----------

